# Need help!!!



## derTommy (Aug 26, 2011)

Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17008503#post17008503

I guess the filesystem is totally damaged.
Anyone any idea? A full flash utility is still not available, correct?


----------



## Rassal (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like you might have a Demo unit, you checked that? Did you buy the last one at the store which would happen to be a Demo unit?

Check this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16874390


----------



## derTommy (Aug 26, 2011)

hm, but i cant even update to 3.0.2


----------



## derTommy (Aug 26, 2011)

ok i can log into the the webos account now with the tutorial, but when i restart it's gone again...


----------



## derTommy (Aug 26, 2011)

and i cant manage to flash with 3.0.2

i always get the error

26.08.2011 16:40:16 com.palm.nova.installer.core.stages.TrenchcoatStag e$Trenchco
atReaderThread run
WARNING:
java.net.SocketException: Connection reset
at java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.PacketReader.readArray(P acketReader.java:44
)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.PacketReader.readPacket( PacketReader.java:5
8)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.PacketReader.read(Packet Reader.java:87)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomSocketStream.read (NovacomSocketStrea
m.java:127)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomBaseStream.readLi ne(NovacomBaseStrea
m.java:42)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.stages.TrenchcoatStag e$TrenchcoatReaderT
hread.run(TrenchcoatStage.java:194)
26.08.2011 16:40:18 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardControlle r handleFa
ilCase
INFO: something failed, query to see if device is plugged in
26.08.2011 16:40:18 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardControlle r handleFa
ilCase
INFO: exiting handleFailCase()
Trenchcoat error: <ERROR> Unable to resize '/dev/mapper/store-media', unable to
preserve data.
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.stages.TrenchcoatStag e.run(TrenchcoatSta
ge.java:104)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.FlasherThread.run(Fla sherThread.java:472
)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
26.08.2011 16:40:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.Device DiscoveryR
unner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run
INFO: got controller
26.08.2011 16:40:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.Device DiscoveryR
unner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run
INFO: got devices 1
26.08.2011 16:40:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardControlle r runnerFi
nished
INFO: device runner done
26.08.2011 16:40:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardControlle r runnerFi
nished
WARNING: flashing failed, move to failed card


----------



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

You'll get more webOS help at precentral.net

Search for a information on WebOS Doctor. You can use that to flash a factory image (like using rsdlite or other utilities to flash back to stock)


----------



## derTommy (Aug 26, 2011)

you read my last post? i can't flash it with webos doctor because of the error listed above.

it seems my tp has a major filesystem problem i cant solve.

is there a way to dump a complete disc image on the tp?


----------



## derTommy (Aug 26, 2011)

maybe this helps:

28.08.2011 00:10:17 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: 8 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active

28.08.2011 00:10:18 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Running "/sbin/fsck -a /dev/mapper/store-root"

28.08.2011 00:10:18 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)

28.08.2011 00:10:18 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: /: clean, 22041/36400 files, 111368/145408 blocks

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Running "/sbin/fsck -a /dev/mapper/store-var"

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: /var: recovering journal

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: fsck.ext3: unable to set superblock flags on /var

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat:

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Running "/sbin/fsck -a /dev/mapper/store-update"

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: /var/lib/update: clean, 13/4096 files, 1166/4096 blocks

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Running "/sbin/fsck -a /dev/mapper/store-log"

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: /var/log: recovering journal

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: fsck.ext3: unable to set superblock flags on /var/log

28.08.2011 00:10:19 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat:

28.08.2011 00:10:20 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Running "lvm.static vgchange -an store"

28.08.2011 00:10:20 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <ERROR> Unable to handle LV mojodb

28.08.2011 00:10:20 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat:

28.08.2011 00:10:20 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: File descriptor 3 (/dev/mmcblk0) leaked on lvm.static invocation. Parent PID 2241: sh

28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: 0 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active

28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: Broken pipe

28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
INFO: Trenchcoat: <ERROR> CPU-specific initialization failed

28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomSocketStream handleSocketException
WARNUNG: SocketException Cmd: file:///sbin/trenchcoat
28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController postFlashEvent
WARNUNG: Flash Failure 
java.net.SocketException: Broken pipe from file:///sbin/trenchcoat, return code: 1
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method)
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite(SocketOutputStream.java:109)
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.write(SocketOutputStream.java:141)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.PacketWriter.write(PacketWriter.java:30)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomSocketStream.write(NovacomSocketStream.java:169)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomBaseStream.write(NovacomBaseStream.java:21)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomBaseStream.write(NovacomBaseStream.java:69)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.stages.TrenchcoatStage.run(TrenchcoatStage.java:104)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.FlasherThread.run(FlasherThread.java:426)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:636)
28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController postFlashEvent
INFO: Flash End time (Fail) 1314483021597
28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils saveLogs
INFO: from /tmp/PalmWebOsRecoveryToolLog0.log.1
28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils saveLogs
INFO: to /tmp/palmInstallerError0.log
java.io.FileNotFoundException: /tmp/palmInstallerError0.log (Permission denied)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:209)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:99)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils.saveLogs(RdxUtils.java:215)
at com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController.saveLogs(CardController.java:166)
at com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController.handleFailCase(CardController.java:686)
at com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController.postFlashEvent(CardController.java:860)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.FlasherThread.run(FlasherThread.java:609)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:636)
28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils saveLogs
INFO: from /tmp/PalmWebOsRecoveryToolLog0.log.2
28.08.2011 00:10:21 com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils saveLogs
INFO: to /tmp/palmInstallerError1.log
java.io.FileNotFoundException: /tmp/palmInstallerError1.log (Permission denied)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:209)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:99)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils.saveLogs(RdxUtils.java:215)
at com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController.saveLogs(CardController.java:166)
at com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController.handleFailCase(CardController.java:686)
at com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController.postFlashEvent(CardController.java:860)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.FlasherThread.run(FlasherThread.java:609)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:636)
28.08.2011 00:10:23 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController handleFailCase
INFO: something failed, query to see if device is plugged in
28.08.2011 00:10:23 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController handleFailCase
INFO: exiting handleFailCase()
java.net.SocketException: Broken pipe from file:///sbin/trenchcoat, return code: 1
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method)
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite(SocketOutputStream.java:109)
at java.net.SocketOutputStream.write(SocketOutputStream.java:141)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.PacketWriter.write(PacketWriter.java:30)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomSocketStream.write(NovacomSocketStream.java:169)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomBaseStream.write(NovacomBaseStream.java:21)
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomBaseStream.write(NovacomBaseStream.java:69)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.stages.TrenchcoatStage.run(TrenchcoatStage.java:104)
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.FlasherThread.run(FlasherThread.java:426)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:636)
28.08.2011 00:10:24 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run
INFO: got controller
28.08.2011 00:10:24 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run
INFO: got devices 1
28.08.2011 00:10:24 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController runnerFinished
INFO: device runner done
28.08.2011 00:10:24 com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController runnerFinished
WARNUNG: flashing failed, move to failed card


----------



## derTommy (Aug 26, 2011)

ok, it seems the superblocks are gone!

can somebody tell me if it's possible to umount the partitons? I need to do this for mke2fs which can show me backup superblocks. but when i try to umount it says the drive is busy and it cant do that :-/


----------



## jnelson76 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ever have any luck? I have a TP that has the same behavior.

umount -f would force it?


----------

